# 13.5mm Delrin Drip Tip



## Nightwalker (19/3/16)

Who has stock? 
510 drip tip is just so yesterday. 
I hate metal drip tips and seriously swap them for glass or delrin or marble etc as fast as I can.
But who has any 13.5mm Drip Tips and 510 conectors to so the eg Ijust2 tank could support it.


----------

